# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Вопрос о часовых поясах

## Ямуначарья дас

03.03.2009  вайшнав12944:

примите мои поклоны ... я пытаюсь понять каким образом появляются временные зоны (GMT, GMT+3, пр.), т.е. каким образом солнце скрывается полностью на одной стороне диска. пожалуйста помогите разобраться. спасибо

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, вайшнав12944! Примите мои поклоны!

Если я правильно понял Ваш вопрос…

Сутки – это время обращения Земли вокруг своей оси. Они разбиты на 24 часа. 12 дня – это время, когда Солнце находится в зените, когда тень от воткнутой вертикально в землю палки самая короткая. Очевидно, что когда в одном месте на Земле 12 дня (Солнце находится над головой), то в другом, отдаленном от него ситуация не такова и время другое. Площадь земной поверхности была поделена на 24 часовых пояса. Внутри этих поясов время исчисляется одинаково. Хотя на восточной и западной границе любой временной зоны в один момент времени тень от двух вертикальных палок будет чуть разной длины, это не имеет значения, введен определенный «интервал безразличия». Отправным часовым поясом была принята зона, где находится город Гринвич. Время в городах этого «нулевого» часового пояса обозначает как GMT. В других часовых поясах время обозначает как GMT +1, GMT +8, GMT -2 и т.п., где знак и число указывают разницу во времени в часах с «нулевым» часовым поясом.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад Вашим новым вопросам, особенно вопросам о Кришне и преданном служении.

----------

